# free pig hunt in the mornin



## dirzo (May 13, 2005)

gonna try to stick a pig at my place in sargent in the mornin got an extra spot if anyone wants to go it will only cost you a little corn


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

dang great offer, too bad gotta work in the am. good luck.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:smile:

X2


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

dirzo said:


> gonna try to stick a pig at my place in sargent in the mornin got an extra spot if anyone wants to go it will only cost you a little corn


Wish I could join you, how is the job search going???


----------



## dirzo (May 13, 2005)

bountyhunter said:


> Wish I could join you, how is the job search going???


man not to good aint found anything yet.we got plenty of time to get ya back out there.im gonna hit you up next time i head out there on the weekend


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

dirzo said:


> man not to good aint found anything yet.we got plenty of time to get ya back out there.im gonna hit you up next time i head out there on the weekend


Kewl, sounds like a plan.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*little piggies*

I will be at hide away (freeport) saturday


----------

